# 1st Pair of Linesmen Pliers



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> I recently purchased my first electrician tool. I'm a first year apprentice and I kept reading about how stiff Klein's are brand new. So I bought a pair to go ahead and loosen them up before I get my call to work. I bought the J2000-9NE side cutting pliers. My Brother-In-Law told me to get the Klein's with the better grips due to wear and tear on the grips (tool bag, drops, etc.).
> 
> But to my surprise, the Klein's were already loose brand new. I am going to get a set of ***** next, but I would like some feedback on these. Any help would be appreciated and Thanks in advance.



Those are good they will last you a long time:thumbsup:

As long as you don't Blow then UP!..:laughing:


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Good pair.

I've tried Knipex, Klein, and Channellock dikes and keep on coming back to my blue 2000 series angled Kleins.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

BOSS HOGG LOU said:


> I recently purchased my first electrician tool. I'm a first year apprentice and I kept reading about how stiff Klein's are brand new. So I bought a pair to go ahead and loosen them up before I get my call to work. I bought the J2000-9NE side cutting pliers. My Brother-In-Law told me to get the Klein's with the better grips due to wear and tear on the grips (tool bag, drops, etc.).
> 
> But to my surprise, the Klein's were already loose brand new. I am going to get a set of ***** next, but I would like some feedback on these. Any help would be appreciated and Thanks in advance.


First of all, welcome to the trade. 
Next, I would say that spending money on good tools is never a bad idea. Make sure you make them so that you can see them from a distance if they somehow manage to walk away. I have been in the trade for 30 years and I would have picked out that exact brand. Some people on this site are not a big fan of Klein but they are the only brand I have stuck with through the years.
With that said, the first tool I used in the trade was a pick, then a trenching shovel. After that, a chipping hammer. Then hand tools.

Work hard, be the first one to get dirty and go home tired.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> First of all, welcome to the trade.
> Next, I would say that spending money on good tools is never a bad idea. Make sure you make them so that you can see them from a distance if they somehow manage to walk away. I have been in the trade for 30 years and I would have picked out that exact brand. Some people on this site are not a big fan of Klein but they are the only brand I have stuck with through the years.
> With that said, the first tool I used in the trade was a pick, then a trenching shovel. After that, a chipping hammer. Then hand tools.
> 
> Work hard, be the first one to get dirty and go home tired.


I knew i could agree with you on something.....:laughing::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

ur not allowed to use those! They are the journeyman ones haha :whistling2: Personally I prefer the kleins with the smaller grips. Good luck!


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

my angled side cutters/***** were nice and loose when i bought mine. i got the exact same J2000-9NE side cutting pliers and i love them. i was told to avoid the needle nose pliers from klien and go with ideal, glad i did because a guy in class snapped his klien brand the first time he used them.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just thinking today that I never use my needle nose for anything. Even for reaching in hard to get areas the typical needle nose with sidecutters are often still bulky to fit in some areas. I need to buy some slim or angled ones.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Get some sand and a bottle of 3 in 1 oil. Coat them in the oil and work the sand in. I break all of my Kleins in like this. The handles will fall open after a few times of the sand and 3 in 1 oil....:thumbsup:


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

i think i only use my needle nose about once every second month if that.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

The factory grease they put in them never seems to last more than a week for me. Do the sand and 3 oil.


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

As soon as I post about waiting for work, I got a call today to start Monday. Looks like I'll be going to get a few more tools this weekend. I did get hooked up with Milwaukee 11 in 1 and a Klein Hex Key set.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

If you break those, try out knipex. You got the good Kleins though so they should hold up alright. And you did good with the larger grips b/c it sounds like your a big dude from your profile name. As long as you don't have tiny hands. 
I suggest Klein ***** as well. Knipex have no leverage. Although I just bought some Ideal ***** and they are pretty nice. Really nice grips.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think Klein finally got their act together because all of the linesmans I have bought from them recently were loose right out of the package.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*W*

Wera

How come Boss Hogg signs out when I sign in dammit. I want to meet this fine fellow


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the show Kid... 



jwjrw said:


> Get some sand and a bottle of 3 in 1 oil. Coat them in the oil and work the sand in. I break all of my Kleins in like this. The handles will fall open after a few times of the sand and 3 in 1 oil....:thumbsup:


I wouldn't use sand to much mixed stuff, you can brush them over with chaulk, or even take your frustrations out on sheet rock and then start working them. 



jrannis said:


> Work hard, be the first one to get dirty and go home tired.


Your my hero, but can you bring back you little sunny FL disposition now...

Lol


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I think Klein finally got their act together because all of the linesmans I have bought from them recently were loose right out of the package.


I'd be happy if they brought the actual quality of the tool back up to what it used to be. Don't like loose rivets or chipped cutting blades and would like if the teeth stayed sharp like they used too. I'd go back then.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

When you buy the ***** make sure to get the angled 2000 series Kleins or some greenlee or knipex like them, especially if you are going to be doing commercial and working with bx. The kleins with blue handles are the best ones they sell. Good luck and welcome to the field.


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

jrannis said:


> First of all, welcome to the trade.
> Next, I would say that spending money on good tools is never a bad idea. Make sure you make them so that you can see them from a distance if they somehow manage to walk away. I have been in the trade for 30 years and I would have picked out that exact brand. Some people on this site are not a big fan of Klein but they are the only brand I have stuck with through the years.
> With that said, the first tool I used in the trade was a pick, then a trenching shovel. After that, a chipping hammer. Then hand tools.
> 
> Work hard, be the first one to get dirty and go home tired.


Thanks for the advice. I plan on getting my initials engraved on my tools to try to keep these for a long time. Maybe even create some heirlooms.


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

East Coast Paul said:


> my angled side cutters/***** were nice and loose when i bought mine. i got the exact same J2000-9NE side cutting pliers and i love them. i was told to avoid the needle nose pliers from klien and go with ideal, glad i did because a guy in class snapped his klien brand the first time he used them.


When it's time for some needle nose pliers, I'll keep that in mind. I'm going to slowly build my tool set up piece by piece. The old fashioned way.


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> If you break those, try out knipex. You got the good Kleins though so they should hold up alright. And you did good with the larger grips b/c it sounds like your a big dude from your profile name. As long as you don't have tiny hands.
> I suggest Klein ***** as well. Knipex have no leverage. Although I just bought some Ideal ***** and they are pretty nice. Really nice grips.


Got the call to work on monday. So I went ahead and got some Klein *****. I planned on spending more money on the linesman pliers because a lot of guys told me that's what I would use the most. I got some red grip *****. I see guys on this forum love pics so I will make another thread for the starter tool kit.


----------



## BOSS HOGG LOU (May 16, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Wera
> 
> How come Boss Hogg signs out when I sign in dammit. I want to meet this fine fellow


I've got the iPhone app, you can meet me anytime I'm up.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

My Klein 2000 nines are pushing 10 years old now still going strong got em when I was 18. I was at lowes looking at knipexs nines and they weren't that well made.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I bitch about a lot of Klein tools, but I've never found better lineman's pliers. At least they still do that right.

-John


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> Welcome to the show Kid...
> 
> I wouldn't use sand to much mixed stuff, you can brush them over with chaulk, or even take your frustrations out on sheet rock and then start working them.
> 
> ...


Sand works the best.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I soak mine in a rust breaker like Mooovit or Kroil for 24 hours, then I take the plier and hit them against a steel table 10-15 times.
Works wonders.

Then soak them in some 10-30 synthetic oil to get the other crap out, continuously moving them, and you're in business. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

kevmanTA said:


> I soak mine in a rust breaker like Mooovit or Kroil for 24 hours, then I take the plier and hit them against a steel table 10-15 times.
> Works wonders.
> 
> Then soak them in some 10-30 synthetic oil to get the other crap out, continuously moving them, and you're in business. :thumbsup:


You realize smacking them like that can ruin the temper of the steel. So I have heard. Gun oil works well, or a little hopps #9 if they are on the stiff side.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Sand works the best.


That would make sense, watched a docu on oil sand mining in Canada and they replaced the steel teeth on the big bucket excavators every 12hrs, they were 90kg when they put them on and after 12hrs they lost up to 21kg due to abrasion from the oily sand.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> You realize smacking them like that can ruin the temper of the steel. So I have heard. Gun oil works well, or a little hopps #9 if they are on the stiff side.


You don't use yours as a hammer as well? Man my knipex go through so much hammering. I probably only break my actual hammer out a couple times a month if that.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> You don't use yours as a hammer as well? Man my knipex go through so much hammering. I probably only break my actual hammer out a couple times a month if that.


Yea, my Kleins are my primary hammer, I don't use a hammer for NM staples.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

chewy said:


> That would make sense, watched a docu on oil sand mining in Canada and they replaced the steel teeth on the big bucket excavators every 12hrs, they were 90kg when they put them on and after 12hrs they lost up to 21kg due to abrasion from the oily sand.


All the old timers here break them in that way. In under 20 mniutes you can have them falling open. My dad has been breaking new Kleins this way for 40 years.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just remember Klein's Law: The probability of cutting into a live cable is inversely proportional to the time in service.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Am i the only one in the world who doesn't use linesmen pliers that often? Hell... i don't even have needle nose pliers for that matter.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Am i the only one in the world who doesn't use linesmen pliers that often? Hell... i don't even have needle nose pliers for that matter.


As an Electrician i don't see how.? 

it is one of the best multy purpose tool there is..:thumbsup:


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I use them alot for pulling and pushing fish tape... that's about it.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> Am i the only one in the world who doesn't use linesmen pliers that often? Hell... i don't even have needle nose pliers for that matter.


 Then I have to ask what do you use? Slip joint pliers?


----------



## southsko (Aug 30, 2010)

OT: Sorry

But why are the ones that look the same with the built in crimps cost less at home depot?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

should look into getting adjustable ones! :001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

East Coast Paul said:


> i think i only use my needle nose about once every second month if that.


I use my needlenose fairly frequently, like if I'm fishing in a romex into a plastic nail-on to reach into the box and grab it or after I score the romex with my utility blade, I will grab the romex benind the scoreline with the needlenose and pull off the sheath with my other hand....


----------



## sparkyjw (Oct 7, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I think Klein finally got their act together because all of the linesmans I have bought from them recently were loose right out of the package.


That's been my experience lately too. At the nuke where new Journeyman's kits are given out almost daily, many if not damn near all of the sidecutters and diagonal cutters are loose right out of the bag. Klein must be doing something different nowadays as far as this goes. No more sand and WD needed!


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I've never used oil and sand but sounds like it would work. I just work them back and forth a few times before each use for awhile, sometimes I would spray some krown, or break away or whatever, its been a long time since I got my Klein 2000's, I still haven't bothered breaking in my knipex's since they are insulated and I never work live anymore. Other than troubleshooting.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I got a pair of those about 3 years ago. The grips started slipping off within a week and I had to get some heat up beat on grips for them. Other than that they've been good pliers. Several months of hospital grade MC ruined the cutter in them and I've bought another pair (Klein but not the same ones) since then. I want to try Knipex but my Kleins are still going strong in the meantime.......which reminds me......my strippers and reamer REALLY need replaced


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have had a pair of knipex for the last year or so. I some how managed to loose them last week. I bought Klein j2000's like I had before the Knipex. I think I miss my knipex. The orange was easier to see if in attics when they fall in the 3 ft of insulation we find these days.


----------

